# Will my student loan affect spousal visa applications



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there,

My husband will apply for a spouse visa to move with me to England (I am British).
We have 67k in savings and will be applying through savings alone.

My concern is that I still have 24k left to pay back to student loans. I have been paying them back every month from China (around 50 pounds a month), however I am worried that this will be cause for them to deny my husband's visa as I still technically owe money.:wof:

Does anybody know if this will be an issue? 

Thanks

Tea


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you don't have to disclose the student loan and won't be taken into account. Provided you have £62,500 kept constant for 6 months, you will meet the requirement.


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you @Joppa 
For the application I believe for financial requirement proof I only need show 6 months of bank statements and a visa letter from the bank is that correct? I won't need to show any previous work slips or anything like that? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For savings, you need statement covering the last 6 months to show the balance never dropped below the amount you are relying on, which is £62,500. Also you need to show source(s) of your savings, such as a gift from relatives, sale of property, regular savings from your income etc. Be aware that if your savings aren't in sterling, it will be converted using Oanda spot sterling closing rate on the date of application.


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Joppa said:


> For savings, you need statement covering the last 6 months to show the balance never dropped below the amount you are relying on, which is £62,500. Also you need to show source(s) of your savings, such as a gift from relatives, sale of property, regular savings from your income etc. Be aware that if your savings aren't in sterling, it will be converted using Oanda spot sterling closing rate on the date of application.


Thanks so much Joppa. One more question, for proof that the money is a gift, is it okay to write a letter on word stating the money is a gift and sign it or does it need to be done by special means? 
Thanks that's the last question I promise... For now


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

@joppa sorry forgot to tag you, please check above post


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Letter, plus bank statement showing transfer of funds (if it was done online).


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------

